# Show me your plane jigs…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I need to plane some exotic wood blanks. Right now they are cut to 6” x 3” and about ½” in thickness. A few have a slight cup to them. I’d like to plane them all down to about 3/8” and at the same time remove the cup. Of course I don’t have a planer or jointer so I am devising a plan with the router. 

Thanks!


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

BUMP!!



Someone's got to have figured some way to plane/joint with a router....


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a plan which involves "clamping" the work piece from 4 sides then using a dado clean out bit to plane the wood a little at a time from the top. I'm not sure if it will work without "down pressure" clamped on the piece. It would be great if it does as the whole piece would be able to be planed at once. I'll report more as I get started...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Check out the posts by AxylMyke and Harrysin where they use the router skis to plane a board. Might be in the template guide section. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, take a look at this link to one of my projects, it shows the router mounted on skis and planing a curved piece of wood. Skis can be made very simple or as complex as you like. To hold the pieces simply pin four pieces of scrap tightly along each side. Plane the convex side first for stability.

http://www.routerforums.com/49052-post1.html


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Harry!!! That was my game plan to hold the piece from the 4 sides then route from the top. Thanks for confirming that my thought should work. I'll post some pics once I get my set up working. The 3" x 6" bloodwood I have has a similar "cup" as your piece did. I figure once I get the dimension of the wood down to 3/8" it should be worked out (it's currently 1/2" thick).

Thanks for sharing!


----------

